# Oakley Crowbar Goggles - Polarized



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Oakley Crowbar Goggles - Polarized VR28 One Size


I will first start off with the caveat that this review is based on spring skiing in Mammoth last week that was just plain awesome. These goggles worked out well with zero fogging and perfect visibility. The weather was clear skies and sunny on the bottom and mid mountain. With high winds and low visibility on the top. They were comfortable and I would forget I was even wearing them. I was impressed as these lenses worked perfect even when transitioning from very bright light to shaded dark areas and when the winds were blowing real hard and kicking up snow they never fogged and were clear once the weather settled. The only negative I saw were the large Velcro patches on the sides. The patches are cool as you can switch patches for different looks but seemed a little bulky and no real performance benefit. I wore these with a Smith Holt Helmet Matte Strapped, L. The goggles fit perfectly with this helmet.


----------

